# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Gia công part cho RC - Electronic starter option for Zenoah G38

## CKD

Gia công tốc hành trong đêm cho bạn Napoli (nghe nói phải tặng cho ai đó). Mẫu đầu tiên vừa làm quà, vừa để test hoành thành trong hơn 4h, vừa đo, vẽ, gia công, hoàn thiện v.v...

Bản gốc của máy Zenoah là khởi động bằng tay, dạng dây giật. RC quốc tế cũng có nhiều người độ và có cả option khởi động điện cho máy nhưng giá khá chát. Do đó a/e RC chúng ta tự chế lấy bộ khởi động điện cho chính mình.
Có ai đã từng chơi RC gas mà chỉ cần cầm remote, bật nút thì động cơ tự khởi động chưa? Vừa quá Pro, lại vừa an toàn  :Smile: ...

Chi tiết được làm từ nhôm 6061 nhập khẩu từ EU

Sau khi test Ok... tiến hành gia công hàng loạt.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, mechtechpro09, mpvmanh

----------


## biết tuốt

bác có bản vẽ xe loại nhỏ , loại chạy động cơ điện k cho em xin , hồi trước có cả đống mất đâu hết, hôm nào rỗi làm cái chạy chơi

----------


## CKD

Vụ này.. mình không có rồi bạn ơi. Cũng định thiết kế con con CAR nhỏ nhỏ... (chắc phải 1/10 hoặc to hơn chút) dùng mấy món RC có sẵn ở nhà chạy chơi. Nhưng time & money chưa cho phép.
Bạn có làm thì a/e mình giao lưu nghe.

----------


## biết tuốt

cũng giống bác , time và money chưa cho phép,
em tính làm thế này , trước học mcu định làm cái remote bằng avr vừa có cái chơi vừa luyện avr mà chưa có time, quen dùng 8051 nhưng thấy con này nhiễu cao tần .
mấy cái khác mua cho nhanh ,
có lẽ lúc nào rỗi kiếm bản vẽ rồi dùng inventor vẽ , làm đơn gian chơi thôi đã

----------


## culitruong

> Vụ này.. mình không có rồi bạn ơi. Cũng định thiết kế con con CAR nhỏ nhỏ... (chắc phải 1/10 hoặc to hơn chút) dùng mấy món RC có sẵn ở nhà chạy chơi. Nhưng time & money chưa cho phép.
> Bạn có làm thì a/e mình giao lưu nghe.


Hứ 1/10 mà còn la nhỏ

----------


## CBNN

> Hứ 1/10 mà còn la nhỏ


làm con 1/32 cho a ấy bít tay lun bác! :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Dọn PC thấy cái file dxf này, cập nhật lên đây cho ai muốn làm gì thì làm  :Smile: 

Cập nhật ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...full=1#post503

----------

